# WTB: SRAM Eagle DUB Crank Arms - 155mm or 165mm



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm looking for a set of SRAM Eagle crank arms (DUB BB compatible) if anyone happens to have a set available. They can be any of the following:

X1 1000 Eagle - 155mm or 165mm
SX Eagle - 155mm or 165mm
NX Eagle - 165mm
GX Eagle - 165mm

Since these are for a shorter rider, the 155mm length is preferable, but the 165mm length is okay, too. I would also entertain the idea of a full crankset as long as it can fit a 100mm wide BB for a fat bike.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 53sled (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm also on the hunt for anything in stock. My kid's bike came with 170mm. boost spacing


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

53sled said:


> I'm also on the hunt for anything in stock. My kid's bike came with 170mm. boost spacing


Yeah, I'm afraid that any new 155mm SRAM cranksets are "unobtanium" these days. I spoke with a guy from SRAM a couple of weeks ago, and he stated that any 155mm cranks that came stock on any bikes were either special order or for a few select kids bikes and that none were currently in the manufacturing process. He also admitted that the info on the SRAM website is terribly misleading, for 155mm SX and X1 1000 sets have never been available for retail purposes. So, the only real hope of finding a set is if one happens to find a used set. While I'm still on the hunt for a set myself, I opted to swap out the existing 170mm Eagle DUB set for a 152.5mm square taper set. It isn't ideal, by any means, but if it temporarily gets my wife into some shorter cranks, that's much better than having her suffer with painful knees, not to mention the idea of having better clearance for pedal strikes.

With that said, if anyone has any 155mm DUB cranks available, I'm still looking!


----------

